# BJJ Gi vs Nogi rules during sparring



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all. Had this convo a few times and on the way back from the checkmat seminair in cheltenham on sat, it came up again.

when you are rolling in a gi against a partner in no-gi, should they be allowed to use your gi against you? or the other way round, should you not use gi against them.

In some no-gi comps, you are not allowed to control your partner by grabbing their top/shorts so same should apply to using the gi against them.right?

In our club, we just get on with it. No need to set rules when rolling really and it helps you think against defense too.

but just like to know your opinions(so no right/wrong answer really)


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

If you wear a gi it gives you advantages such as assisting with certain chokes and gives you friction which makes certain joint locks easier so I think it would be unfair to allow you to have those advantages but tell your opponant that he cant use the gi against you.

The only really fair thing for you to do would be not to wear the gi at all.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

Like I said, I think it makes you better at defending the use of your own gi against you if they dont have to worry about a gi being used against them.

It is mostly nogi in the bjj class, but we are getting more and more of us in gi which is great!


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

Agentman said:


> If you wear a gi it gives you advantages such as assisting with certain chokes and gives you friction which makes certain joint locks easier so I think it would be unfair to allow you to have those advantages but tell your opponant that he cant use the gi against you.
> 
> The only really fair thing for you to do would be not to wear the gi at all.


Certainly, there are certain advantages if you're wearing gi or not. That's why, event organizers label there competition either gi or no gi to make it fair and competitive. But, during sparing session, there are certain match up to be unfair. Like training how to defend yourself against street crimes or pushing limits for the upcoming match up.


----------

